# [emerge] install de splashutils probleme [Résolu]

## packmath

bonjour,

fraichement nouveau sous gentoo, j'ai réussis a compiler mon 1er noyau sans kernel panic (coup de bol ,je pense, aider par le manuel d'installation)!

j'ai eu quelques problèmes que j'ai su résoudre jusqu'à présent... mais la je sèche sur 2 problèmes, mais vu qu'il sont (je pense) assez semblable je n'en mettrais qu'un et au pire le deuxième, fera l'objet d'un second post...

donc mon probleme est lors de l'installation de splashutils =>

j'ai suivi une doc => http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer

notamment celle-ci préconisait la  compilation de certaines options dans le noyau, donc je les ai mise en place, puis j'ai rebooter avec.

puis j'ai executer

```
 emerge splashutils
```

et sa m'a donner sa :

```

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 5) media-libs/jpeg-8b

 * jpegsrc.v8b.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                    [ ok ]

 * libjpeg7_7-1.diff.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  media-libs/jpeg-8b

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux static-libs userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking jpegsrc.v8b.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/jpeg-8b/work

>>> Unpacking libjpeg7_7-1.diff.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/jpeg-8b/work

 * Applying libjpeg7_7-1.diff ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/jpeg-8b/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/jpeg-8b/work/jpeg-8b ...

 * Applying jpeg-7-maxmem_sysconf.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: jpeg-8b/

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/jpeg-8b/work/jpeg-8b ...

 * econf: updating jpeg-8b/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating jpeg-8b/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --enable-shared --enable-static --enable-maxmem=64

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/jpeg-8b/work/jpeg-8b':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/jpeg-8b/work/jpeg-8b/config.log

 * ERROR: media-libs/jpeg-8b failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2633:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--enable-shared' '--enable-static' '--enable-maxmem=64'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-libs/jpeg-8b',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-libs/jpeg-8b'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/jpeg-8b/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/jpeg-8b/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/jpeg-8b/work/jpeg-8b'

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/jpeg-8b, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/jpeg-8b/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-libs/jpeg-8b:

```

si j'ai bien compris le paquet media-libs/jpeg-8b dont splashutils dépend pose probleme lors de sa compilation... mais j'arrive toujours pas à savoir pourquoi...

pour info j'ai pris un profil Desktop-KDE

si quelqu'un pouvais me donner un petit coup de main, une opinion sur se souci, se serais sympa.

PS : je me suis rendus compte que j'aurais du mettre mon /etc/make.conf je reboot et ferais un editLast edited by packmath on Sun Nov 07, 2010 10:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

Au vu du message d'erreur, en console tape : gcc-config -l

Regarde qu'un compilateur soit bien actif (gcc-config --help pour liste complète) sinon : gcc-config xx (xx = numéro dans la liste des profil gcc installé)

Si cela n'est pas l'origine, je ne sais pas aider.

Edit : peut-être bien qu'un : emerge -uDN world -pv 

le -pv après comme cela si nouveau paquet a installer plus qu'a l'effacer.

Un : revdep-rebuild pourrais aussi aider (ebuild gentoolkit a installer)

----------

## packmath

bonsoir, 

je viens de trouver le probleme, en faite il venait de parametre de compilation que j'avais lu dans le menuconfig, qui preconisais de les appliquer... (pas si sur en faite)

je les ai supprimer et sa c'est installer correctement ^^  :Mr. Green:  j'éviterais de mettre des option de compilation au pied lever a l'avenir !

merci pour le coup de main c'est l'attention qui compte  :Wink: 

----------

